# Potato Knishes



## advoca (Mar 24, 2006)

Can anybody give me a recipe for potato knishes, please.

(Have I got the spelling right?)


----------



## jkath (Mar 24, 2006)

Try this one, advoca

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/knishes-8644.html?highlight=knishes


----------



## advoca (Mar 24, 2006)

Many thanks.

Next question, if I may. What do you eat with them. I cannot imagine they are eaten alone.


----------



## GB (Mar 24, 2006)

They can be eaten alone, but they can also be eaten with a good deli sandwich, or some brisket, or just about anything else. Think of them as a potato side dish and serve then with anything you would serve potoates with.

Here is my recipe for the dough part. The filling can be potato or meat or any number of other things. This dough recipe is the most authentic I have come across.

Oil Pastry (Ail Teig):
3/4 cup vegetable oil
3/4 cup water
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 teaspoon ground cumin
1/4 teaspoon turmeric
1/2 teaspoon salt

Combine the oil, water, cumin, turmeric, salt and 1 1/2 cups flour. If necessary, add additional flour or water to make a soft dough. Form into two balls. Wrap in plastic and let rest, at room temperature for 30 minutes. 

Roll the dough out into 2 rectangles, 1/8-inch thick (approximately 15 by 10-inches). Lay filling down center in a squared off log. Place the salmon in a layer on top of the filling. Trim dough and roll up. Refrigerate for 20 minutes. 

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. 

Slice into 2-inch pieces. Set, seam side down, on a non-stick cookie sheet or a sheet lined with parchment paper. Bake for 30 minutes, until golden


----------



## advoca (Mar 24, 2006)

Many thanks indeed, GB.

I like the idea of using cumin and turmeric. I will try this asap.


----------



## GB (Mar 24, 2006)

Enjoy


----------



## mish (Mar 24, 2006)

advoca said:
			
		

> Many thanks.
> 
> Next question, if I may. What do you eat with them. I cannot imagine they are eaten alone.


 
I like a potato knish with a hot dog and mustard. Sometimes on the side with Kasha varniskas. Yep, I know it's a lot of starch, but, oh well. Good accompaniment to a brisket or corned beef sammich. More carbs 

Oh yeah, and a pickle.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 25, 2006)

Have never made knishes, guess because when I grew up you just went to the local Kosher deli and bought them.

Also never had a recipe that would make the proper crust.

Now we are limited to frozen Gabila's knishes, which are not bad, pretty good, but don't quite make the grade I find when I get back to knish country.  

Always eat them with mustard, and the usual yellow mustard.

Never had a recipe for making the 'crust' which really makes a knish, at least as I know it.

Thanks for posting GB.  And I guess the tumeric will give them the yellow tint that to us, at least, makes it a knish.


----------



## GB (Mar 25, 2006)

Yep the turmeric is for that familiar kinish color


----------



## advoca (Mar 25, 2006)

Help! What are Kasha varniskas?


----------



## GB (Mar 25, 2006)

Kasha Varnishkes


----------



## Swann (Mar 25, 2006)

I used to make lots of knishes but usually a meat variety. I have 8 children and they made a great picnic lunch for us. Just needed some fruit and some carrots and celery on the side. Easy to eat and needed no plates or utinsels to serve or eat.


----------



## mish (Mar 25, 2006)

*Kasha Varnishkas *


----------



## loribelles (Jul 11, 2010)

I know this thread is rather old, I found it while searching for a knish recipe. Our goal was to make Gabila's type knishes like the ones we ate as kids in NY. Here's what we came up with, it's pretty close:

  	 	 	 	 	 	  Filling :




2 ½ cups cubed potatoes
1 cup chopped onions
1/3 cup instant potatoes
½ tsp. Salt
½ tsp. Restaurant black pepper
 

 Cook and mash potatoes, cook onions in just enough butter to moisten. Onions need to just start turning brown from slow cooking. Add onions, salt, pepper, and instant potatoes slowly while mashing potatoes. Adjust onions, salt, and pepper to taste.


 We are using fresh garden grown potatoes, which are rather wet when mashed. The instant potatoes are to firm up the filling. Adjust to suit your needs.



 Coating:




2/3 cup flour
1/3 cup corn meal  	
1 egg
2.5 tbl.  olive oil
1 ½ tsp. Baking powder
2 tbl. water
½ tsp. Baking soda
1 tbl. Salt
1/8 tsp. yeast
 Mix dough let set two hours.

 Roll out dough, and fill with potatoes. Deep fry a very short time, just enough to cook dough. 40 sec @ 320 degrees. Freeze for storage. 


Enjoy...


----------



## 2belucile (Jul 12, 2010)

I was looking for another recipe and found this thread. I hope this is helpful, the recipe was given to my by a very nice lady from Winnipeg, about 35 years ago. 
She wrote it for me with the condition that I always give her name and address.
So here it is the recipe:

*Potato knishes -   Recipe given by Mrs. B.Z. Waldman of Winnipeg, Man.*
Dough
4  cups of flour---------1 tabsp cooking oil---------1 tbsp vinegar---------dash of salt--------
---1 beaten egg ,  and add lukewarm water to fill 8 oz. or 1 cupfull)---------
Knead well.  Make sure dough is of soft texture.  Place in bowl.  Cover dough with oil and inverted plate.   Keep in warm area for 1 hour at least.
Filling
5 lbs potatoes, boiled , soft mashed-------2 lbs Spanish onions sautéed or fried in oil to light brown--------
Mix cooked mashed potatoes and onion well.  Season with salt and pepper to your taste.  
Cut dough into small sections.  On well floured area, roll out each section until tissue paper thin. 
Place a roll of potato-onion mixture at the edge of thin sheet of dough and roll as like a jelly roll.
Dent each roll with edge of hand and form into a ball –like shape.
Grease pan, place each knish.
Bake for 1 hour at 350ºF.

Note from Lucia:   I use to have them with a little of sour cream.


----------



## Daizymae (Jul 12, 2010)

I was glad to happen upon these 2 knish recipes; it is about time I took  a crack at making them myself.  I didn't want to use instant potatoes, though, inasmuch as I have some real ones growing in the back yard.


----------

